# $14.99 per bale



## swmnhay

WOW.Was in TSC today they had some compressed alfalfa hay in a plastic.About 25 lbs only $14.99.Only $1200 per ton!!!

Dang i shoulda charged more for mine.


----------



## ANewman

I've seen that in my area too think it was $17.99


----------



## Nitram

Inconceivable! Think I would give every thing I own away before I payed that!


----------



## rjmoses

I heard a rumor (and I want to emphasize "rumor") that quality alfalfa hay was going for as much as $35/bale in Florida this year!

I checked out the possibility of shipping hay there about 4 years ago when OG and timothy where going for $12-15/ bale. The transportation costs where heavy and the buyers where picky, picky, picky. I took sample of my OG to 5 different buyers and two of them didn't even want to see it.

One buyer was courteous enough to talk with me for a while. He said that his customers would typically take a load (40 bales), break one open and feed it. If their horses didn't clean it all up in an hour, they would call him up and tell him to come and take it back!

I wonder just how picky they are now?

Ralph

PS: Alfalfa is going for $6.75-$8.75, grass is going for $6-7.00 in central Illinois


----------



## gradyjohn

rjmoses said:


> I heard a rumor (and I want to emphasize "rumor") that quality alfalfa hay was going for as much as $35/bale in Florida this year!
> 
> I checked out the possibility of shipping hay there about 4 years ago when OG and timothy where going for $12-15/ bale. The transportation costs where heavy and the buyers where picky, picky, picky. I took sample of my OG to 5 different buyers and two of them didn't even want to see it.
> 
> One buyer was courteous enough to talk with me for a while. He said that his customers would typically take a load (40 bales), break one open and feed it. If their horses didn't clean it all up in an hour, they would call him up and tell him to come and take it back!
> 
> I wonder just how picky they are now?
> 
> At the store down here (TSC) the were heavy. The company that does that takes big squares and cuts them up. http://www.standleehay.com/ I saw the operation on YouTube.
> 
> As far as taking back ... That would happen only once for me. Farming has too many headaches. Most horse people don't know squat about hay and they are cheap feeders. I am in horse country in Texas. Look at their pastures ... Overgrazed, no fertilizer, no pesticides, duh! No management. I use to cut the hay for a big horse operation and I could not get to take care of their fields. That would cut into my pocket because the yields would go down. I had a customer walk into my barn and said I had good hay because it smelled goom ... That jus meant I had little or no weeds. If they raised cattle they would go broke ... Oh I forgot, a lot of horse people go broke.
> 
> Hope everyone had a Happy Thanksgiving.
> 
> Ralph
> 
> PS: Alfalfa is going for $6.75-$8.75, grass is going for $6-7.00 in central Illinois


----------



## swmnhay

At the store down here (TSC) the were heavy. The company that does that takes big squares and cuts them up. http://www.standleehay.com/ I saw the operation on YouTube.

Yea that was the hay.But the bale was cut down and shrink wrapped.I didn't see a wieght on it but picked one up I'd say 25 lbs.12' x 15" x 24".Next time I'm in there I'll ask the manager if I can wiegh one.


----------



## Teslan

rjmoses said:


> I heard a rumor (and I want to emphasize "rumor") that quality alfalfa hay was going for as much as $35/bale in Florida this year!
> 
> I checked out the possibility of shipping hay there about 4 years ago when OG and timothy where going for $12-15/ bale. The transportation costs where heavy and the buyers where picky, picky, picky. I took sample of my OG to 5 different buyers and two of them didn't even want to see it.
> 
> One buyer was courteous enough to talk with me for a while. He said that his customers would typically take a load (40 bales), break one open and feed it. If their horses didn't clean it all up in an hour, they would call him up and tell him to come and take it back!
> 
> I wonder just how picky they are now?
> 
> Ralph
> 
> PS: Alfalfa is going for $6.75-$8.75, grass is going for $6-7.00 in central Illinois


Probably the animals have to clean it all up in 15 minutes.


----------



## Vol

You would be surprised at the number of people that raise guinea pigs and rabbits. To these folks, $15 is not much to have the convienence of picking up hay in town while out. Had a couple 2 years ago drive 35 miles for 1 bale of Timothy for rabbits. Then they put in the trunk of a little toyota corolla and the lid would not come close to shutting. They left happy without a care in the world....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan

I've sold hay to rabbit people. Same thing. They put the bale in the trunk of the car and they said they lived in a apartment and just would put the bale in the closet.


----------



## slowzuki

Still at 3$ a bale here, and I'm on the high priced side of things.


----------



## rhondag

I'm so frustrated with pricing and limited availability here in WA state. We grow lots of it-only to send it to foreign countries. I've started feeding alfalfa pellets from Canada to my dairy goats, and they are doing great on it. No waste either.


----------



## Greasy30

I have seen alfalfa here in Florida between $17 - $25 per bale for small squares (60-70 lb bale).


----------



## deadmoose

Wow! I'm ready to go buy a square baler for those prices. No chance of that here though. I will have to stick to baling for myself.


----------



## IslandBreeze

Whta is the TSC store?


----------



## haybaler101

IslandBreeze said:


> Whta is the TSC store?


Tractor Supply Company. Same as Rural King or Farm and Fleet. You surely have one if not all close to home, we do.


----------



## IslandBreeze

We just got a Tractor Supply here about 2-3 years ago n SW Missouri. Never heard of rural king, I have heard of Farm & Fleet but don't think we have any around. I'm not the best with the abbreviations or acronyms(I think that's what their called)


----------



## Greasy30

Just an update for Norh Central Florida.

Peanut Hay (Squares): $12.95
O & A (Squares): $20.00
Alfalfa (Squares): $25-35
Coastal (Squares):$6.75
Coastal (Rolls):$35-65

Prices have been up and down, but this is about average right now.


----------



## rjbaustian

Why so high? I know, no rain, but the alfalfa is MUCH higher than anywhere else even...Considering shipping a load down for that price...


----------



## Bob M

WE just saw the standlee compressed bales in our local TSC for $ 18.99 prob 40 to 45lbs.


----------



## Greasy30

Not sure why so high. We have had a good amount of rain this year. Only thing I can think of is, the area in which I live is big horse country, with owners who will pay top dollar for good quality hay.


----------



## Mike120

The TSC near me typically sells bales with around a 80-100% mark-up on the going price. Their bagged feed is only 20-25% higher than the feed store down the road. However, every time I grace that place with my presence, I see people pushing a cart full of feed to the register and for the life of me, I can't understand it. The only thing I can figure out is that these people's only point of reference must be PetSmart/Petco and compared to those places.....TSC is a bargain.


----------



## Mike120

Greasy30 said:


> Not sure why so high. We have had a good amount of rain this year. Only thing I can think of is, the area in which I live is big horse country, with owners who will pay top dollar for good quality hay.


They also pay top dollar for their horses! I just shipped two young ones to a barn in St. Pete. They paid my outrageous prices, wired me the money based only on pictures/videos. Their private hauler came to pick them up along with one they bought up North of Dallas in one of the nicer rigs I have seen. I understand they have already flipped them to their clients for around double what they had in them. I love Florida horse buyers.


----------



## FCF

Miniature hay bales (5"x7"x13"), perfect for feeding rabbits, guinea pigs, and/or chinchillas. Have either timothy or alfalfa bales. $8.00 each. Pick up or ship. Shipping quotes available.
Also have miniature straw bales for sale (same size) for bedding. $6.00 each

Wholesale pricing available in quantities of over 20 and over 50.

The above ad was posted in the Lexington, KY craigslist this morning. Sure seems like more than $14.99 for a regular small square.


----------



## Greasy30

Mike,

Yes you have to love the horse people. Many around here like that, will just go off of pictures and videos and usually show up in the latest/greatest trucks and trailers.

Also I think a lot around here shop at TSC because they are open later at night and on Sunday unlike the local feed/lumber store.


----------



## swmnhay

Yea horsey people.Had one tell me he was getting cracked corn fron TSC for $6 for 50 lb bag when corn was bringing $3 a bu at elevator.This was to feed out a couple steers for butchering.Asked why not order a ton from elevator delivered and they said they couldn't afford it.Well later I find out their main diet was hog feed from the guy they were custom feeding for.They figured they were entitled to it









And they wondered why their kid turned out to be a thief and got to spend time in Big House.


----------



## Nitram

Picked up 1600 lbs of rolled milo,corn,soybeans, oats ,molasses just a touch. 200$ local coop. ~0.125 ¢ lb. That would be 6.50$ bag (50 lb)? It's seems to give good results


----------



## Mike120

FCF said:


> Miniature hay bales (5"x7"x13"), perfect for feeding rabbits, guinea pigs, and/or chinchillas. Have either timothy or alfalfa bales. $8.00 each. Pick up or ship. Shipping quotes available.
> Also have miniature straw bales for sale (same size) for bedding. $6.00 each
> 
> Wholesale pricing available in quantities of over 20 and over 50.
> 
> The above ad was posted in the Lexington, KY craigslist this morning. Sure seems like more than $14.99 for a regular small square.


I wonder what they bale with? I looked up the little Star balers and they make bigger bales.


----------



## Vol

Mike120 said:


> I wonder what they bale with? I looked up the little Star balers and they make bigger bales.


Stationery baler.....you need one to start selling bricks to your boarders.....maybe come up with a obama line of why they are so much better off with your bricks than bales







.

Regards, Mike

http://www.minibaler.com/models.aspx


----------



## Mike120

Vol said:


> Stationery baler.....you need one to start selling bricks to your boarders.....maybe come up with a obama line of why they are so much better off with your bricks than bales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's cute! Maybe I could start a line of hay for miniature horses or those little Dexter cattle.


----------



## Chessiedog

I want one for Christmas !


----------



## swmnhay

Chessiedog said:


> I want one for Christmas !


There was a mini baler listed on Craigslist around here this fall.


----------

